# OmniPod and insurance



## TeamPalmer (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello

I should be grateful for any recommendations or information with respect to insuring the OmniPod PDM against accidental loss.  

My 10 year old son (DT1) does (currently) get the PDM and pods on NHS prescription but we are not sure about the position if he accidentally breaks or loses it (a significant risk in our household!). So, a few questions arise:

To your knowledge, will the NHS cover replacement of the PDM arising out of loss or accidental damage?  
If not, what is the replacement value for the purposes of private insurance?
If relevant, what was your experience of insuring the PDM?
Thanks in advance for helpful responses.

Kind regards

David


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 2, 2018)

My clinic say that I must insure it as they own the pump but I am liable for any loss or damage. The replacement value of the Medtronic 640G is £3000 - no idea about the Omnipod. I simply added mine to my household contents insurance (Co-op) at no extra cost. No hassle at all.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2018)

Not an Omnipod, but I just added my pump to my household contents cover.  Hospital told me to insure it (including the handset which does more or less the same as your son's PDM) for £3,000 - so I did.

Though I don't own the pump - the NHS does - my hospital made me sign a document to say I accepted responsibility for it and would insure it.  Legally this passes 'insurable interest' to me and I can therefore arrange cover for it in my name without causing difficulty.

You need to check with your clinic what the legalities are in your case.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 2, 2018)

The pdm costs £450 to replace, so not nearly so much as other pumps. When I asked re our house insurance it did not need to be seperately listed as it did not have a high value.  It is not insured, however if I am out and about.  Will check through my stuff re NHS commitment.  I seem to remember something about having to cover £250 of it, but not sure in what circumstances.  Will get back!


----------



## TeamPalmer (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks to all so far


----------



## Andrew Ashton (Jan 31, 2018)

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on the end of this feed, but I was after some help about my pump insurance: I currently have mine added to my house ins, but am thinking of changing to insurance4insulinpumps, and wondered if anybody had any thoughts / experiences with them? The reasons I was thinking of changing are 1) I have been warned that household ins companies do not always act quickly enough in the event of a replacement being needed, 2) you may not necessarily be covered for accidental damage and to the true value of the pump, 3) there is no excess to pay in the event of a claim & it does not affect the policy the following year, 4) I'm going on holiday this year to S.Africa and they would also insure the loan pump I will get from Medtronic on the same policy.  To me, these points seem far better than house ins policies, but unfortunately it is dearer (over £7 / mth). Before I decide, does anybody have any thoughts on this?
Thanks
asa07


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 31, 2018)

A very very big bloke would not get his mits on my pump  Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2018)

I think they are certainly absolutely fine as insurers - their policies are underwritten at Lloyd's so they ruddy well should be, LOL - and it's the cost in comparison to completely 'free' as a specified article on my household policy which automatically includes 90 days at a time elsewhere in the civilised world.

I've absolutely no idea whatever how long they take to investigate or pay out claims - and also have absolutely no idea how any of the pump companies handle such things - is the Insurer (whoever they are) expected to tell them to supply the pump to you, cos you've claimed and it's a valid claim, or what?

Or - because the pump actually belongs to the hospital not you - they just vest the insurable interest in it, with us - do you have to go via them? - I have absolutely no idea whatever!


----------

